# Sword plant price question???



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have been growing some plants in my tanks and I am thinking of perhaps selling some. (Haven't made a decision yet)

They are Amazon Sword plants. They are about 3rd gen on my tanks. Started with a single one from Big Al's a few years ago and now it has grown and developed into quiet a few. 

Measured them and they are as follows
Range between 10 and 12 inches from roots to tip of leaf.

Grown in a community tank with guppies, some angels, Corey's and other fish I can't remember the name.

Used flourish supplements for my plants. 

Attached is a picture of the tank they are currently in

(Main plants in the front are to give an idea of how they look)

My question is what is usually the price the sell at?
My plants are pretty much healthy, green and well taken care of.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The marketplace on this forum isn't big enough for there to be a "usual" price. You're better off pricing them at some amount that will make you happy and, if there are no takers, reducing the price until you're no longer happy.


----------

